# Shooters Snake Bite



## shooterrick (Jun 13, 2009)

Since Jeff decided to make a sticky out of my modified bean recipe I thought I should repost this spicy BBQ Sauce in the recipe for the Snake Bitten Beans.



*Ricks Copper Head BBQ*

*Snake Bite Sauce*

*The Most Dangerous Venom I Make*

64 oz Ketchup (I use the cheap kind or Brooks if I can find it.)  
12 oz Draft Beer
½ cup Brown Sugar
½ cup Sorghum Molasses   (If you can’t find Sorghum use Briar Rabbit) note: sorghum is a grain not a brand.
1 tbs Lee Peron’s
1 tbs Chipotle Sauce
1 tbs Garlic Powder
1 tbs Onion Powder
1tbs red pepper flakes (or ½ if you have a weak heart)
1tbs black pepper

1 tsp celery seed
1 tsp fennel seed Ground
1 tsp Hungarian Paprika
1 tsp Clove Ground
1 tsp Caraway Seed Ground
1/3 cup Apple Cider Vinegar 
1/3 cup Dijon Mustard 

Combine all but brown sugar and bring to a boil. Add Brown Sugar and stir until dissolved.  Reduce heat and simmer, reducing by one quarter.  Stir often scraping bottom and sides of sauce pan. 

Store the sauce in the refrigerator. Use this sauce for dipping or baste only last few minutes to prevent burning.  This Snake Bite Sauce will tame down a bit if used to baste but has a substantial kick when dipping.


----------



## rivet (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey thanks for posting, Shooter! You always make good stuff~ you might want to re-post your snakebite chicken rub....that's a winner too. Got a kick out of your recipe sayin' 'sorghum is a grain not a brand" - do adults really have to be told this?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Answered my own question! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good smokes you you!


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 13, 2009)

It is only mentioned in the recipe cause I was asked who made that brand.  LOL


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 13, 2009)

sounds like a great sauce.  I think I'll have to try it. How about that chicken rub If rivet says it's good I'm sure it is.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 14, 2009)

Good stuff, Rick. Thanks for sharing the secrets behind your Q.


----------

